# Topics > Related topics > Photonic intelligence >  Photonic Solutions, Synopsys, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Synopsys, Inc.

Home page - synopsys.com/photonic-solutions.html

Playlist "Photonic Solutions"

----------


## Airicist

Innovate with Synopsys Photonic Solutions

May 4, 2020




> The Synopsys Photonic Solutions platform includes the industry's widest portfolio of simulators and optimizers for passive and active photonic and optoelectronic devices with RSoft Photonic Device Tools. OptSim and ModeSYS Photonic System Tools simulate optical communication system links through comprehensive simulations and component models. OptSim Circuit and OptoDesigner comprise the PIC Design Suite, providing a seamless photonic integrated circuit design flow from concept to manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist2

"Synopsys and Juniper Networks Invest in New Company to Pursue Fast-Growing Silicon Photonics Market"

April 4, 2022

Juniper Networks, Inc.

----------

